# help please !!



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls, need some advice please,, 


got a question for u,, 

my af is very very light, not enough anything on the towel, 

just when i wipe,, normally if i start af early in the morning,, by lunch time it is there,, heavy.......


now i am supposed to take comid tmw,, 


what do i do? 

help any1.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

What day are you on? 

Cat


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

i have always been told (i have been under 3 differant clinics over the yrs) to class day 1 as full bleeding which must have started before 10am

personally i would see how heavy you bleed tomorrow as if need be you can always take your clomid at night time

hope this helps

x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

i am on day 31 at the moment,, my cycle is normally 33-34 days, i have never had a bleed this light ever. if i get af in the morning, by lunch time its full blown and heavy...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I was told by my clinic to ignore any brown/spotting/streaky stuff. Cycle day 1 is a full red bleed before 3pm. If the red bleed happens after 3pm you count the next day as Day 1.

I started my Clomid on Monday and my AF arrived on Saturday (spotting) the red bleeding started on the Sunday morning which I counted as my day 1


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you for this Mrs R - and kewgirl01 for asking - 


I am in exactly the same situation as you.  THought Af had started yesterday and was all geared to start clomid tonight, only despite one slightly brownish tampon yesterday am and some spots when wiping this am... all the others have been clear.  Have tried calling Dr and Clinic... but it's Saturday!  

Will wait for the proper red bleeding now.  (Wish someone had told me the info before, as I've always thought I bled for 7 days and that I ovulated late.... NOW from what Mrs R is saying, I realise my AFs have been 3-4 days and that when I ovulate it's been around day 13 after all.... This site is sooo Educational!!  Why don't they teach us this stuff at school??  I might have spotted the signs of PCOS much earlier....)

Bother... just realised that I'll have to wait a few more days for the clomid an will have to reschedule my day 10 scan!!

Thanks again, 

Lesley


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx for the message's girls,,, but this is supposed to be day 3,,, and still only some when i wipe...

as i have said b4,... this has never ever happened to me b4.... i cant get an appointment with the doc until thursday morning, 

havent took any clomid yet as i havent had a full day's bleed,,,, 

why is it so bloody hard,,, 

i might just call the doc's tmw morning and f i can get an appointment,, maybe get a blood test ....


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi again, if you're certain it's fresh blood and not old brown stuff, then it sounds like a very light period, the type you get if you've not ovulated.  

Have you tried calling your clinic/hospital?  They may have a nurse on duty who could advise you today.  Alternatively, NHS direct may be worth a call?  I've learned from tehses pages that different consultants advise taking clomid on different days - e.g mine says from day 2, but others say much later, so if it is your real AF, you may still be able to start it tomorrow.     

Sorry not to have any better advice.

Lesley


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

ps sorry , didn't mean to attached 'subject closed' icon in message above... was exploring the icons page and must have hovvered the curser over it to long!!  
Lx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Thanx for the message's....

it isnt old blood,, its very very dark when i wipe but there is nothing on the towel,,

so its a possibility it might just be a light period

i ovulated on 2nd june day 16,, as i had bad ovulation pains,,, and the light bleed started 2wks after that...

might just test tmw and if it has negative  i will start clomid


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls,,,


i did a test today and got a BFN,, 

i am on day 6 and only had a 3day v v light bleed, 


is it to late in the cycle to take clomid?


----------

